# Do you think certain eras should be off-limits?



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm talking about the Dark Age of Technology, Age of Strife, Unification Wars, Great Crusade. 

Of these periods, the Dark Age and the Great Crusade would be the most difficult to write into a series. The Dark Age feels completely different from 40K, to the point that it would just read like a totally independent sci-fi IP. The Great Crusade has already been partially covered by the HH series. 

Age of Strife and the Unification Wars are intriguing to me. The Age of Strife was full of psykers, Chaos worshippers, possible daemonic outbreaks (thanks to rampant use of warp powers), techno barbarians. It would still be linked to 40K. The Unification Wars sound epic. The Emperor and his Thunder Warriors subjugate Terran warlords and psyker covens. A Thunder Warriors series could end with the infamous culling, perhaps carried out by Custodes and first generation Terran Astartes.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

It's a sci-fi fantasy IP, not some global religion. If they can make it interesting, write about it.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> It's a sci-fi fantasy IP, not some global religion. If they can make it interesting, write about it.


Yes but for some people, it destroys "the mystery". If a writer/writers could make the 2 lost legions and their fates interesting, would you want a book/books focusing on them?


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

I think its only a problem when they write stuff that doesn't correspond to whats been said before. 

Effectively, with the perpetuals, they can write about any period in human history now. Hell, they could make the emperor jesus if they wanted. In fact, id love to see them have the balls to try that one.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Well in WHFB I am reading Dark winter followed by blighted empire.

This is set at the time of boris gold gather and the Black Plague.

There are no colleges of magic, no reiksgiard, no Karl franz etc.

Whilst its still clearly WHFB its not the same but so far a really good story.

I think they could make it work with the unification wars. Be a while before they get round to that though.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

The two lost legions is perhaps the only boundary that would be very hard to cross because they have chosen to keep those secret. Still, a book about them would fly off the shelves so if they ever need a guaranteed cash injection. Lost Legions it is. They could charge stupid money and people would be desperate to hand over their cash.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Dark Age of Technology, Age of Strife, Unification Wars are all eras that I think should not be touched beyond what they are currently doing. I‘d hate it if all the mythical elements of the 40k universe were explored in great detail.


----------



## aerogems (May 16, 2013)

MontytheMighty said:


> Yes but for some people, it destroys "the mystery". If a writer/writers could make the 2 lost legions and their fates interesting, would you want a book/books focusing on them?


Personally, I get a little tired of people who kind of hold the rest of us hostage because they want things a particular way. Instead of denying the rest of us even the option, they could simply NOT read the books. If, for example, there were a couple of books on the two "lost" legions, all the people who are wanting to maintain the mystery have to do is NOT READ the books. There's pretty much nothing easier than inaction. If they have some kind of compulsion whereby they have to read every single HH/40K book published, that's not my problem, the problem for BL or anyone else who might be interested in these books. THEY are the ones with the problem, let them be the ones to get help for it instead of making the rest of us suffer because of their poor impulse control.

I agree that something on the Dark Age of Technology would probably be best left to a whole different series, though you could have Perpetuals and The Emperor pop up from time to time. It might be interesting to see a trilogy or limited series focused entirely on The Emperor and his life throughout the ages, which could include maybe his learning the complex genetics needed to create the Primarchs, Thunder Warriors, Astartes, etc during the Dark Age of Technology. Then his decision to finally reveal himself and take an active role in ruling humanity instead of trying to guide it from behind the scenes. The series could include momentous events like the treaty with Mars and the start of the Great Crusade ultimately ending with the Ulinor Triumph which seems to be about as far back as the HH series goes.

And again, if there are people out there who want to maintain some kind of "mystery" about these events: *DON'T READ THE BOOKS!*


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

no I think that if hte inspiration is there, they should try to cover the history of the 40K Universe as much as they can. because ofcourse th mystery is great. but having a lot of stories set in those times. doesn't mean there won't be any mystery left.

especialy I'd love to read about the start of the Emperors excistance. and the progression of his life/plans/ campaigns


and as mentioned above. if you dont like the idea *Don't read the damn books.* dont make others suffer for your ideals of not wanting to know something (sounds like something Magnus could have sayd)


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Wasn't it rumoured that the Emperor was behind most of history's big characters? Even If he wasn't nessisarily them.

Like he was merlin guiding Aurther and so on.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Stephen74 said:


> The two lost legions is perhaps the only boundary that would be very hard to cross because they have chosen to keep those secret.


That's my line in the sand right there!

I'd like more nuggets regarding pre-Imperial Terra, the Uni-Wars etc. But nothing massive like the HH series


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Haskanael said:


> *Don't read the damn books.*


And don't come on the forums where the lore is discussed, or don't go into any stores where other hobbyists might disclose the information, don't ever access GW's or BL's website in case you stumble across the information... Actually, just bury your head in a bucket of sand that'll solve the problem. :shok:

Also, just because some people don't want certain eras explored in detail, don't make out that it's them who are preventing BL from actually exploring those stories. There is nothing wrong with not wanting BL to explore particular areas of the lore.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My list on this matter;

Areas i'd like to see expanded
The Fall of the Eldar
The Great Crusade (Short stories and such, not novels. The HH series can deal with that.)
The Horus Heresy
The Scouring
The Age of Apostasy
The Nova-Terra Interregnum/The Cataclysm of Souls

Areas i'd like to be left alone
Dark Age of Technology
Age of Strife
Pre-Imperial Times
The War in Heaven


LotN


----------



## Znoz (Feb 9, 2013)

There's big gap between M31 and M41, Would be interesting to read something about Apostasy, or other events there.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> Wasn't it rumoured that the Emperor was behind most of history's big characters? Even If he wasn't nessisarily them.
> 
> Like he was merlin guiding Aurther and so on.


That would be really really lame. At least make him the man on the grassy knoll.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Stephen74 said:


> That would be really really lame. At least make him the man on the grassy knoll.


It's hinted that he is St George in Mechanicus too.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Stephen74 said:


> That would be really really lame. At least make him the man on the grassy knoll.





Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> It's hinted that he is St George in Mechanicus too.


Didn't you get the memo? The man on the grassy knoll was St George.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

I would love a series on the Great Crusade. Anything set before that I'm not really interested. A great crusade series would have huge potential, all the Primarch discovery stories for a start. The only problem is 2nd and 11th Legions. I don't think a Great Crusade series could be done without covering them.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Dark Age of Technology, Age of Strife, Unification Wars are all eras that I think should not be touched beyond what they are currently doing. I‘d hate it if all the mythical elements of the 40k universe were explored in great detail.


This :clapping:

A large part of why the Warhammer 40K works for me is the history that has led up to the 41st century and keeping figures like the Emperor a largely unknown quantity, makes the snippets that we read about him that much more enjoyable.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Tawa said:


> Didn't you get the memo? The man on the grassy knoll was St George.


:-o Mind. Blown.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> The Horus Heresy


I'm curious, considering we have a series with this as it's title, it's end though predetermined could go on for years. What specifically is it you want expanded upon? 

Regarding the two lost legions, I hope GW/BL never do them, because of the mystery surrounding them, the theory's and such regarding them, unless BL got ADB, Wraight, all of their best writers plugged them into some machine to ensure their minds produced their best possible work combined, it wouldn't live up to the expectations the fans would have, even if they did that it would probably be nothing but disappointment because they hype, expectations and so many theories would be officially voided. Those two are talked about because it's devoid of fact and any real info short of passing statements. So though it's not an era they should stay away. 

Unification and Fall of the Eldar would be pretty cool. 

Honestly, 2 fallen legions aside, if they think they have a good enough story for whatever Era, I'd at the least be curious to see what they come up with.


----------



## aerogems (May 16, 2013)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> And don't come on the forums where the lore is discussed, or don't go into any stores where other hobbyists might disclose the information, don't ever access GW's or BL's website in case you stumble across the information... Actually, just bury your head in a bucket of sand that'll solve the problem. :shok:
> 
> Also, just because some people don't want certain eras explored in detail, don't make out that it's them who are preventing BL from actually exploring those stories. There is nothing wrong with not wanting BL to explore particular areas of the lore.


That's an empty argument. Sure you might inadvertently pick up stray details here and there, but how is that any different from something like how in Battle of the Fang they have Magnus hinting at the fate of Russ? Pretty much all but saying he's alive, just trapped or held captive somewhere. There've been hints here and there about the two lost legions as well. Granted I haven't been around here very long, but it doesn't seem like there's been some big uproar over that.

So what? It's basically no different from a movie trailer. Do you go to a movie without having at least some idea of what the plot is? We're not counting movies you may get dragged to by a significant other. Raise your hand if you've ever gone to the cinema and told the person in the box office to just give you a ticket to whatever movie they choose for you. I'll take a guess and assume no one has raised their hand. Should ADB just scrap his Black Legion book/series because some fans out there might not want to have Abaddon's post-Heresy story told in detail? What about notable figures in a specific Chapter/Legion? Did William King cross some kind of line when he included a young Logan Grimnar in Fist of Demetrius? What about Abnett going into a fair amount of detail about how the Inquisition works? What if there were people out there who liked the idea of a secretive organization like the Inquisition being all mysterious and never really explored? Plenty of people might have said that the Horus Heresy series should have never happened and that it should have remained mysterious. Where does the line get drawn and who decides where it should be drawn?

If you personally aren't interested in these things, then don't read the books. If you're so deeply bothered by even hearing others talk about it, then remove yourself from the situation. If you're at a GW store, go take a walk around the block or something. This is going to sound a lot more harsh than I intend it, but the world doesn't exist to pander to your personal preferences. You are not the center of the universe and it may just happen that sometimes you see or hear things that you personally don't like. Deal with it. Unless you came out of the womb with a signed guarantee from your deity of choice stating that at no point will you ever have to suffer any form of personal annoyance or inconvenience or your money back then you're not going to get any sympathy from me with this line of reasoning. Part of life is that things don't always go the way you want them to. Part of being an adult is understanding and accepting that fact. Again, it sounds far more harsh than I intended, but that's what you get when there's no vocal inflection.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> My list on this matter;
> 
> Areas i'd like to see expanded
> The Fall of the Eldar
> ...


This so much!
I would love to see all of this.
Only add novellas to the Great Crusade. 
Though my #1 would be the Fall of the Eldar. I would really like a series on that.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> And don't come on the forums where the lore is discussed, or don't go into any stores where other hobbyists might disclose the information, don't ever access GW's or BL's website in case you stumble across the information... Actually, just bury your head in a bucket of sand that'll solve the problem


Let's say BL does a book (or books) on the fate of the lost legions. You can avoid the threads focusing on the lost legions, not every thread is going to be discussing them. You can go to stores without bringing up the topic. I highly doubt someone is going to approach you out of nowhere and tell you about what happens to the lost legions. GW or BL's website isn't going to divulge the fates of the lost legions unless you dig for the information. The GW website is mainly about the tabletop game, the BL website is generally spoiler free. 

...and if you do stumble across the information, just ignore it! It's far easier for a person who doesn't want to accept the BL version of events to simply dismiss them than it is for a person who wants to read about the lost legions to write their own book.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> And don't come on the forums where the lore is discussed, or don't go into any stores where other hobbyists might disclose the information, don't ever access GW's or BL's website in case you stumble across the information... Actually, just bury your head in a bucket of sand that'll solve the problem. :shok:
> 
> Also, just because some people don't want certain eras explored in detail, don't make out that it's them who are preventing BL from actually exploring those stories. There is nothing wrong with not wanting BL to explore particular areas of the lore.


I didn't want the Emperor to be written about ever.

Then ADB mentioned he would touch upon him/write primarily about him and yeah... I'm confused now.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

aerogems said:


> That's an empty argument. Sure you might inadvertently pick up stray details here and there, but how is that any different from something like how in Battle of the Fang they have Magnus hinting at the fate of Russ? Pretty much all but saying he's alive, just trapped or held captive somewhere. There've been hints here and there about the two lost legions as well. Granted I haven't been around here very long, but it doesn't seem like there's been some big uproar over that.
> 
> So what? It's basically no different from a movie trailer. Do you go to a movie without having at least some idea of what the plot is? We're not counting movies you may get dragged to by a significant other. Raise your hand if you've ever gone to the cinema and told the person in the box office to just give you a ticket to whatever movie they choose for you. I'll take a guess and assume no one has raised their hand. Should ADB just scrap his Black Legion book/series because some fans out there might not want to have Abaddon's post-Heresy story told in detail? What about notable figures in a specific Chapter/Legion? Did William King cross some kind of line when he included a young Logan Grimnar in Fist of Demetrius? What about Abnett going into a fair amount of detail about how the Inquisition works? What if there were people out there who liked the idea of a secretive organization like the Inquisition being all mysterious and never really explored? Plenty of people might have said that the Horus Heresy series should have never happened and that it should have remained mysterious. Where does the line get drawn and who decides where it should be drawn?
> 
> If you personally aren't interested in these things, then don't read the books. If you're so deeply bothered by even hearing others talk about it, then remove yourself from the situation. If you're at a GW store, go take a walk around the block or something. This is going to sound a lot more harsh than I intend it, but the world doesn't exist to pander to your personal preferences. You are not the center of the universe and it may just happen that sometimes you see or hear things that you personally don't like. Deal with it. Unless you came out of the womb with a signed guarantee from your deity of choice stating that at no point will you ever have to suffer any form of personal annoyance or inconvenience or your money back then you're not going to get any sympathy from me with this line of reasoning. Part of life is that things don't always go the way you want them to. Part of being an adult is understanding and accepting that fact. Again, it sounds far more harsh than I intended, but that's what you get when there's no vocal inflection.


I was being heavily sarcastic, perhaps I should have used orange text! Don't worry, those weren't my personal views, just a response to people acting like it's unreasonable for others to not want certain periods explored in detail. 

I don't think some areas should be explored - not just because of mystery maintenance - but because BL have no authors (not a criticism, it would be nigh-impossible) that could do certain mythical eras justice. 

I am glad, for example, that several authors are on record as having said the Lost Legions will never be written about or revealed.



Malus Darkblade said:


> I didn't want the Emperor to be written about ever.
> 
> Then ADB mentioned he would touch upon him/write primarily about him and yeah... I'm confused now.


It would have been kinda difficult to finish the Heresy series without the Emperor being written about though!


----------



## aerogems (May 16, 2013)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I was being heavily sarcastic, perhaps I should have used orange text! Don't worry, those weren't my personal views, just a response to people acting like it's unreasonable for others to not want certain periods explored in detail.


Fair enough. Curse you for being so reasonable though! How are we expected to have a good pointless argument get started if you don't take offense at petty and stupid things?! :angry:

I'd still say that those people who don't want to know more about this or that topic should just do their best to avoid said topics if covered in detail. By and large, such people don't have to do anything or have to do very little to maintain their comfort zone. People who want to know more about these things, however, are essentially being held hostage by those who don't as it stands right now. We don't have the option to simply ignore what might be written about it, because nothing is written about it.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> It would have been kinda difficult to finish the Heresy series without the Emperor being written about though!


Must it come to an end or at least so soon? 

I don't want to think of a world where WH40k is not written about anymore.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

I think the Unification Wars would be interesting. You wouldn't necessarily have to focus on the Emperor. No more so than they have with the HH Series -- touch on him lightly and leave him mostly mystery. 

The only thing I would avoid would be Pre-Emperor stuff -- the Age of Strife. At least, in the context of an organized plot. A "Stories from the Age of Strife" would be far more sufficient, especially since we don't really know any minute details about it.

Hell they could have a novel series leading up to the Fall of the Eldar. That'd be an interesting read.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I think the Unification Wars could be made into an epic series by a very skilled authout team. I'm thinking Abnett, Wraight, and ADB. 

Dark Age of Technology and Strife Era could be explored in short story collections. The Emperor "under cover" could be featured in some of the stories I think. Having too much detail on the Emperor is bad...but if an authour is sufficiently talented to pull it off, why not?


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Must it come to an end or at least so soon?
> 
> I don't want to think of a world where WH40k is not written about anymore.


There must be something around 20 novels left - not including all the novellas and e-shorts.

For me, the Lost Legions need to be left alone when it comes to details. 

I'd like to see The Scouring covered after the HH series.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

MontytheMighty said:


> Yes but for some people, it destroys "the mystery".


It was only a mystery when they were things vaguely mentioned in the rule book to fill the time line of humanity's journey to the 41st millenia. Now that we've gone back to the Heresy, and through that are learning a bit more about what went on previous ages, why not explore them? 

I think we'll be waiting some time before we see anything, if ever, about them though. There's the big gap between 30k and 40k to be filled in when they get done with the Heresy. I know the authors themselves are really keen to go straight into The Scouring when the Heresy is finished.


----------



## Bobbyfbrewster (Oct 14, 2011)

Only thing I against is knowing more about is the lost legions everything else I got an open mind to


----------

